# KWC Domo faucet



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Can I take the sprayer apart it has a tiny drip and the replacement sprayer is like $100. I tried prying the top with a screwdriver but stopped because I dont want to break it. Never worked on these and was trying not to replace it. Figured I would ask here first. I cant find anything useful online.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

This pdf shows most of the aerators coming apart.
Not sure if you've seen this one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't worry about it...

Anyone that buys a faucet that costs more than you make in a week should happily pay you for a marked up replacement sprayer and your labor...:laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Don't worry about it... Anyone that buys a faucet that costs more than you make in a week should happily pay you for a marked up replacement sprayer and your labor...:laughing:


True


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Duuude. F**kin KWC faucets. I have had 2 irritating bouts with their kitchen faucet. I haven't seen one in years but I had to replace the damn pull out sprayer on one once and getting the same finish and design from the manufacturer was like pulling teeth. 

It was for the owner of a lot of dealerships and restaurants here in Houston and he had one for each of his two kitchen sinks. A co-worker broke one and I was the lucky one to have to deal with replacing it because the HO didn't want him back in his house. 

It was the last KWC faucet I ran into. Hopefully the last. Their customer service was non-existent as of 8 years ago. 

And I agree with Red, they can afford whatever the cost is to repair it properly or replace it...which they should, IMO.

And I do not get the price tag for that flimsy thing. The replacement spray head seemed cheaply made.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate that the nipple for the sprayer us like an inch longer so you can't buy a universal one.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I went to town on it determined to just rebuild it. Works like a champ. The sprayer had 4 different size O rings that were all bad.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Customer had an old kwc white domo that needed replacement. They wanted the same one so ordered it. Straight out of the box I could tell it was inferior in quality to the older one, feels like a cheap piece of crap and it ain't cheap. Had a call back already, handle came off,just had to screw back on but I think this will happen every so often due to the design and material.


----------

